# Electrical Code Coalition



## Bryan Holland (Jul 26, 2011)

Electrical Code Coalition issues new proclamations

Statements signed in conjunction with Electrical Safety Month

July 19, 2011— The Electrical Code Coalition, of which the International Association of Electrical Inspectors (IAEI) is a member, has issued a series of new proclamations in conjunction with Electrical Safety Month. Signed by the heads of each of the Coalition’s nine member organizations, the statements assert those organizations’ longtime commitment to supporting electrical inspection and certified inspectors.

The following was made clear by the coalition in the statements:

Electrical inspections are a vital public safety function. Inspections save lives and property, as certified inspectors using only safe products ensure compliance with the latest NEC edition, and inspections also lower insurance premiums.

It is important to adopt the latest edition of the NEC. This means doing so through direct legislative or administrative action, rather than through a building code or other standard. Adoption with direct action ensures that requirements are not dependent on a code, which can sometimes be unrelated or related to it in some minor way. The NEC is a responsive document, revised every three years to reflect feedback, as well as the latest technological advances. Industry professionals will be focused on the newest version, so it is important to stay up-to-date.

Qualified electrical testing labs serve an important role in certifying products to U. S. product safety standards. Products certified by these labs comply with codes and standards, including the NEC — and when making compliance decisions, electrical installers rely on certified products.

The Electrical Code Coalition was formed in 1996. It was originally formed to promote electrical safety though qualified electrical inspections, but has expanded its focus to widespread adoption of the NEC.

Its members are: Edison Electric Institute; Independent Electrical Contractors; International Association of Electrical Inspectors; International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers; National Electrical Contractors Association; National Electrical Manufacturer’s Association; National Fire Protection Association; Underwriters Laboratories, Inc.; and Electrical Safety Foundation Intl.

IAEI has been the keystone of the electrical industry since 1928 and has been involved in the development of the NEC.


----------

